# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Prsentations >  [Jean-Marc Arzoumanian] Je me prsente

## jmarzou

Bonjour  tous !

Je suis Jean-Marc Arzoumanian, un dveloppeur avant tout, mais aussi le CTO/DSI de Black Tiger, un diteur de logiciel spcialis dans les solutions Big Data.

Je suis heureux de faire dsormais partie de la communaut.

Je profite de l'occasion pour vous signaler que nous avons dcid d'ouvrir en open source (licence LGPL V3) un de nos logiciels cl nomm _Cloud Tiger_.



Il s'agit d'un outil de dploiement pour toute plateforme : cloud priv, cloud public, on premise...
Il est dvelopp en Python autour notamment de Terraform et Ansible.
Nous l'utilisons quotidiennement en interne, mais il peut servir  tous ceux qui veulent faire de "l'infra as code".

J'essaierai de poster des tutoriels rapidement pour montrer ce que l'on peut faire avec.

En attendant, n'hsitez pas  l'essayer : https://github.com/Black-Tiger-Company/CloudTiger.

 bientt,

jmarzou

----------

